#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Πορεία ρύθμισης αυθαιρέτων στο σύστημα ΤΕΕ

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι γνωρίζετε τπτ σχετικό με διαδικασία ενημέρωσης του συστήματος αυθαιρέτων του ΤΕΕ για την αποδοχή των δικαιολογητικών που θα πρέπει να προσκομιστούν για τη δημιουργία φακέλου ? Ο πελάτης μου έχει πληρώσει εφάπαξ όλο το πρόστιμο από τέλη Ιανουαρίου, εκεί που έχουμε κολλήσει είναι στο ύψος της αμοιβής.Βέβαια δίχως καθορισμό της αμοιβής το σύστημα δεν με αφήνει να προχωρήσω απ'ότι διαπίστωσα στη φάση ολοκληρωμένης υπαγωγής.

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι στην ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση υπεύθυνων δηλώσεων και σχεδίων; Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι απ' όσο γνωρίζω.

Αμοιβή, ποια αμοιβή; Του μηχανικού, δηλαδή τη δική σου;
Αυτή δεν είναι συμφωνημένη πριν κάνεις την ηλεκτρονική δήλωση;

----------


## maximos75

Ακριβώς για την ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση αναφέρομαι ώστε να προχωρήσει στο τελικό στάδιο η διαδικασία.Ναι Χάρη μιλάω για τη δική μου αμοιβή.Έχει πληρωθεί όλο το πρόστιμο απλά έχουμε μια μικρή διαφορά στην αμοιβή και το συμφωνητικό θα το υπογράψουμε εντός των ημερών. Βασικά το συγκεκριμένο πελάτη τον γνώρισα μέσω φίλου και γι'αυτό είπαμε να προχωρήσει η διαδικασία πρώτα και ύστερα να μιλήσουμε για οικονομικά κάνοντας του απλώς μια προσέγγιση του ύψους της αμοιβής χωρίς να του καθορίσω το τελικό ποσό.Ήθελα απλά να του δείξω ότι ο σκοπός μου δεν είναι πρώτα η αμοιβή μου αλλά η καλή εικόνα προς το πελάτη για να κερδίσω ενδεχομένως μελλοντικούς πελάτες αργότερα.

----------


## maximos75

Πάντως Χάρη το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ από τις 15/2 και έπειτα έχει τροποποιηθεί να δέχεται και τις συμβατικές αμοιβές  οπότε αν και αργοπορημένος θα προχωρήσω άμεσα στην εντολή πληρωμής.

----------


## maximos75

Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το ύψος της έκπτωσης της αμοιβής που θα κάνω και αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το ΤΕΕ βάση του άρθρου 7 (3919/2011).Καμία γνώμη ?

----------


## Xάρης

Θα συμφωνήσω με όσους συναδέλφους έχουν αρθρογραφήσει στο παρελθόν και έχουν υποστηρίξει τη θέση ότι πριν οποιαδήποτε δήλωση, εργασία κ.λπ. υπογράφουμε συμφωνητικό και παίρνουμε στα χέρια μας τις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις του ιδιοκτήτη.
Έτσι αποφεύγουμε προβλήματα όπως αυτού που ανέφερες.

Όσο αφορά το ύψος της έκπτωσης δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, μπορεί να είναι και στο 100%, δηλαδή να κάνεις δωρεάν τη δουλειά.
Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

Υ.Γ.: Όταν γράφεις "συμβατικές" αμοιβές, αναφέρεσαι μάλλον στις συμφωνηθείσες.

----------


## maximos75

Ναι ακριβώς Χάρη τις συμφωνηθείσες. Έχεις δίκιο είμαι και εγώ της άποψης ότι τα συμφωνητικά καλό είναι να γίνονται πριν την όποια εργασία. Αλλά και πάλι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε εάν ο άλλος θέλει να σε ρίξει θα σε ρίξει τι να πείς. Είπα όμως να τα κάνω όλα αυτά μετά για τους λόγους που σου ανέπτυξα, δείχνοντας ένα πρόσωπο εμπιστοσύνης. Το σύστημα απ'ότι είδα εχθές έχει πιστοποιήσει τις πληρωμές όλου του προστίμου και αναμένει απλώς να περάσω επίσημα και την αμοιβή μου για να προχωρήσει στο στάδιο της ολοκληρωμένης υπαγωγής. Ζητάει δε και μια τυπική ημερομηνία αυτοψίας.Στη συνέχεια αναμένουμε την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή των δικαιολογητικών φαντάζομαι.

----------


## maximos75

Γνωρίζετε κάτι άλλο σχετικό με τη διαδικασία και τις προθεσμίες, πότε πρέπει να καταθέσουμε τα υπόλοιπα δικαιολογητικά ? Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο υπεύθυνης δήλωσης για τον ιδιοκτήτη στο φόρουμ για να το κατεβάσω.

----------

